# Veggie smoke first time.



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok so my garden here in Narin Louisiana is super productive and I'm thinking some smoked salsa and hot sauce would be awesome so here gose. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
and that's just one garden box out of 15 but they all have different stuff, any way this is what I'm working with.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
so I cut it all up , and put it in trays and put it in the smoker at 10am today 6/13/18
I started at 5am but I took forever to cut everything. Put it in at 10. I used my tomatoes, and all the hot peppers, and elephant garlic, the rest I'll do another time. If it comes out ok . I'm smoking with oak, I got smoker up to 225 to 250 steady and put it all inn . I kept everything separate because even through the gloves my hands were on fire lol.













I love my peppers.lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	






This is just some.





LotsL of different ones.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 13, 2018)

Very ambitious. I would love to taste some of your salsa.


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

Lol thanks . I figured it can't hurt to try and if I don't it would be a shame fo it to go bad after all the work I put inn. I all ready made all the canned tomatoes I need so y not . Thanks


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Very ambitious. I would love to taste some of your salsa.


I think I did something wrong my other pictures aren't attached to this they are on a whole new thread????


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

12:31





























I'm waiting it out . Still at between 225 and 250


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

That's quite the bounty you got. Since the kiddo's have moved out the wife and I stopped doing a veggie garden.

Chris


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That's quite the bounty you got. Since the kiddo's have moved out the wife and I stopped doing a veggie garden.
> 
> Chris


We don't have children, I can't, and I grew up between homestead Florida, and key largo so here in Louisiana I can have all kinds of veggies I couldn't grow there . I'm loving it.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 13, 2018)

Goodness gracious! Big plants! Big beautiful harvest! Nice set up! Everything looks wonderful! Hope it turns out great!


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Goodness gracious! Big pants! Big beautiful harvest! Nice set up! Everything looks wonderful! Hope it turns out great!


Thanks so much for chiming in. And ty


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

now for dinner lol I have stake to I just want a little bit of smoke and I'll finish on pit.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 13, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Thanks so much for chiming in. And ty


I just realized...PLANTS! I meant PLANTS, not pants! "BIG plans...see that.......LOL ...PLANTS!" Oh my goodness! Lol!


----------



## noble captain (Jun 13, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I just realized...PLANTS! I meant PLANTS! "BIG plans...see that.......LOL ...PLANTS!" Oh my goodness! Lol!


Lol too funny.  I grow my own rabbits and chickens , and I compost all that to grow my garden thats a lot of work for me lol . 
I take a lot of pride in it . I can't wait to smoke some rabbits again. But yes it is full  0 here at our house lol . Thanks for responding


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 13, 2018)

I've not had the opportunity to try rabbit, but that would be fun. I've heard squirrel is really good too.

Again, the veges look wonderful. Definitely something to be proud of!


----------



## noble captain (Jun 14, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I've not had the opportunity to try rabbit, but that would be fun. I've heard squirrel is really good too.
> 
> Again, the veges look wonderful. Definitely something to be proud of!


Thanks again. I love rabbit, I haven't tried squirrel .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Thanks again. I love rabbit, I haven't tried squirrel .



I'm just the opposite, I've had squirrel but never rabbit. Squirrel pot pie is really good.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 14, 2018)

Man! Really a great bunch of veggies. 
Nice stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2018)

What a fantastic garden!
And that is quite a nice outdoor setup & smoker!
Al


----------



## noble captain (Jul 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> What a fantastic garden!
> And that is quite a nice outdoor setup & smoker!
> Al


Thanks so so much


----------

